# no DRI at ATI XPress 200M [RS482 5975]

## Goshanecr

Hi all.... I don't know why, but nobody knows how to solve this problem:

I have a laptop ACER 5102 WLMI Chipset ATI XPress 1100

Gentoo 2006.1 x86

Kernel 2.6.19-r1

ati-drivers 8.30.3

What's wrong in my configs or actions? Xorg.log have not errors, but dri not working.... :Sad: 

/etc/make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=k8 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://city.mirror.ekb-lug.ru/pub/gentoo http://ftp.citkit.ru/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.citkit.ru/pub/Linux/gentoo "

USE="directfb svg smp pdf wmf samba xmms acpi dri sse sse2 sse3 3dnow 3dnow2 3dnowext mmx mmxext svga gtk gnome -ipv6 \

     -firefox -cups -debug -oss -qt -kde aiglx synaptics utf8 unicode aalib libcaca -arts \

     automount alsa javascript dri dvdread aac -aiglx"

VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mga -s3virge -savage -sis -tdfx -trident -via fglrx radeon fbdev"

LINGUAS="ru"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

SUPPORT_ALSA=1

```

Kernel config

```

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK8=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IRDA=m

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLHC=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_MMC=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=866

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="utf8"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp866"

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=y

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

----------

## Goshanecr

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r1 #4 SMP Sat Dec 16 10:44:35 YEKT 2006 i686

Build Date: 13 December 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 20 07:21:59 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "LCD Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI X1250"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "false"

(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1002,5950 card 1025,009f rev 10 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1002,5a3f card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1002,5a36 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 1002,5a37 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:13:0: chip 1002,4374 card 1025,009f rev 80 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:13:1: chip 1002,4375 card 1025,009f rev 80 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:2: chip 1002,4373 card 1025,009f rev 80 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 1002,4372 card 1025,009f rev 83 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:1: chip 1002,4376 card 1025,009f rev 80 class 01,01,82 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:2: chip 1002,437b card 1025,009f rev 01 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:3: chip 1002,4377 card 1025,009f rev 80 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:4: chip 1002,4371 card 0000,0000 rev 80 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 1002,5975 card 1025,009f rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:01:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1025,009f rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:02:0: chip 168c,001a card 1468,0418 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:04:0: chip 1524,1412 card a400,0000 rev 10 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 06:04:1: chip 1524,0530 card 1025,009f rev 01 class 05,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:04:2: chip 1524,0550 card 1025,009f rev 01 class 08,05,01 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:04:3: chip 1524,0520 card 1025,009f rev 01 class 05,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:04:4: chip 1524,0551 card 1025,009f rev 01 class 05,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,2,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:5:0), (0,4,5), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:20:3), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:20:4), (0,6,8), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x31ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (6:4:0), (6,7,7), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x31ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd4000000/26, 0xd0100000/16, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0210c00 - 0xd0210c7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0210800 - 0xd02108ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0210400 - 0xd021047f (0x80) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd02100ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfed00000 - 0xfed003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x00008420 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00008428 - 0x00008428 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00008424 - 0x00008424 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008430 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0210100 - 0xd02101ff (0x100) MX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0210c00 - 0xd0210c7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0210800 - 0xd02108ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0210400 - 0xd021047f (0x80) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd02100ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfed00000 - 0xfed003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x00008420 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00008428 - 0x00008428 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00008424 - 0x00008424 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008430 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0210100 - 0xd02101ff (0x100) MX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0210c00 - 0xd0210c7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0210800 - 0xd02108ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0210400 - 0xd021047f (0x80) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd02100ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfed00000 - 0xfed003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0210100 - 0xd02101ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x00008420 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00008428 - 0x00008428 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008424 - 0x00008424 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008430 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX disabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.30.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

   RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152), RADEON 9600 (RV350 4E51),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9500 (M11 4E52), MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12 4E56),

   RADEON 9500 (R300 4144), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146),

   FireGL Z1 (R300 4147), RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44),

   RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46),

   FireGL X1 (R300 4E47), RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148),

   RADEON 9500 (R350 4149), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9600 (RV351 4155),

   RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48), RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49),

   RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A), FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300/X550 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 5B63),

   FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64), FireMV 2200 (RV370 5B65),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5461),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 SE (M24 5462), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

   RADEON X600/X550 Series (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), FireMV 2400 (RV380 3151),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152), MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154),

   RADEON X800 (R420 4A48), RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49),

   RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A), RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B),

   RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C), FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4F),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50),

   RADEON X800 VE (R420 4A54), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 GTO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 GT (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 (M28 5D4A), RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D),

   RADEON X800 GT (R430 554E), RADEON X800 GTO (R430 554F),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

   RADEON X800 GTO (R480 5D4F), FireGL V7200 (R480 5D50),

   RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52), RADEON X850 (R481 4B48),

   RADEON X850 XT (R481 4B49), RADEON X850 SE (R481 4B4A),

   RADEON X850 PRO (R481 4B4B),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R481 4B4C),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

   FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A),

   RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B), RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D), RADEON X700/X550 Series (RV410 5E4F),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL (M26-XC 564F),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS400 5A41), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS400 5A42),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS480 5954), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS480 5955),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS482 5974), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RC410 5A61), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RC410 5A62),

   RADEON X1800 (R520 7100), MOBILITY RADEON X1800 XT (M58 7101),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1800 (M58 7102), MOBILITY FireGL V7200 (M58 7103),

   FireGL V7200 (R520 7104), FireGL V5300 (R520 7105),

   MOBILITY FireGL V7100 (M58 7106), RADEON X1800 Series (R520 7108),

   RADEON X1800 Series (R520 7109), RADEON X1800 Series (R520 710A),

   RADEON X1800 Series (R520 710B), RADEON X1800 Series (R520 710C),

   FireGL V7300 (R520 710E), FireGL V7350 (R520 710F),

   RADEON X1300 PRO (RV505 7143), RADEON X1300 (RV505 7147),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714B), MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714C),

   RADEON X1300 Series (RV505 715F), RADEON X1600 Series (RV515 7140),

   RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 7142), MOBILITY FireGL (M54 GL 7144),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1400 (M54 7145), RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 7146),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 7149), MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714A),

   RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 714D), RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 714E),

   FireGL V3300 (RV515 7152), RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 715E),

   RADEON X1300 (RV516 7180), RADEON X1600 Series (RV516 7181),

   RADEON X1300 (RV516 7183), MOBILITY RADEON X1450 (M64P 7186),

   RADEON X1300 (RV516 7187), MOBILITY RADEON X1350 (M62P 718B),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1350 (M62CSP 718C),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1450 (M64CSP 718D),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1350 (M62S 7196), RADEON X1900 (R580 7240),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7243), RADEON X1900 (R580 7244),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7245), RADEON X1900 (R580 7246),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7247), RADEON X1900 (R580 7248),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7249), RADEON X1900 (R580 724A),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 724B), RADEON X1900 (R580 724C),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 724D), FireStream 2U (R580 724E),

   FireStream 2U (R580 724F), RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 71C0),

   RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 71C2), MOBILITY FireGL V5200 (M56 71C4),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1600 (M56 71C5),

   RADEON X1650 Series (RV530 XT2 71C6),

   RADEON X1300 Series (RV530 PRO2 71CE), FireGL V3400 (RV530 71D2),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1700 (M66-XT 71D6), FireGL V5200 (RV530 71DA),

   RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 SE 71DE), RADEON Xpress 1200 (RS600 7941),

   RADEON Xpress 1200 (RS600 7942)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.30.3

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.30g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Oct 26 2006 08:05:19

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.30.1.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-302518

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0210c00 - 0xd0210c7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0210800 - 0xd02108ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0210400 - 0xd021047f (0x80) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd02100ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfed00000 - 0xfed003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0210100 - 0xd02101ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x00008420 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00008428 - 0x00008428 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008424 - 0x00008424 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008430 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81fb4d0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0210c00 - 0xd0210c7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0210800 - 0xd02108ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0210400 - 0xd021047f (0x80) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd02100ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfed00000 - 0xfed003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0210100 - 0xd02101ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x00008420 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008428 - 0x00008428 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008424 - 0x00008424 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008430 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [30] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975)" (Chipset = 0x5975)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1025, PciSubDevice = 0x009f)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd4000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd0100000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M Series

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MS48

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.30.3

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) fglrx(0): Video RAM override, using 65536 kB instead of 65536 kB

(**) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: LPL  Model: bc00  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.600 redY: 0.351   greenX: 0.324 greenY: 0.554

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.153 blueY: 0.140   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 73.5 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1312  h_sync_end 1352 h_blank_end 1464 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 804  v_sync_end 808 v_blanking: 837 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0):  LGPhilipsLCD

(II) fglrx(0):  LP154W01-TLD1

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - LCD on internal LVDS

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000008

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  2 power states available:

(II) fglrx(0):   1. 301/301MHz @ 60Hz [enable load balancing]

(II) fglrx(0):   2. 100/133MHz @ 60Hz []

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 14 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x800": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"   73.50  1280 1312 1352 1464  800 804 808 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x768": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"   73.50  1280 1312 1352 1464  768 788 792 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   73.50  1024 1184 1224 1464  768 788 792 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "848x480": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   73.50  848 1096 1136 1464  480 644 648 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   73.50  800 1072 1112 1464  600 704 708 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x576": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   73.50  720 1032 1072 1464  576 692 696 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x480": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   73.50  720 1032 1072 1464  480 644 648 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   73.50  640 992 1032 1464  480 644 648 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   73.50  640 992 1032 1464  400 604 608 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   73.50  640 992 1032 1464  350 579 583 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   73.50  512 928 968 1464  384 596 600 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   73.50  400 872 912 1464  300 704 708 837 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   73.50  320 832 872 1464  240 644 648 837 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   73.50  320 832 872 1464  200 604 608 837 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (330, 210) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (98, 96)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x800": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"   73.50  1280 1312 1352 1464  800 804 808 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x768": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"   73.50  1280 1312 1352 1464  768 788 792 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   73.50  1024 1184 1224 1464  768 788 792 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "848x480": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   73.50  848 1096 1136 1464  480 644 648 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   73.50  800 1072 1112 1464  600 704 708 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x576": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   73.50  720 1032 1072 1464  576 692 696 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x480": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   73.50  720 1032 1072 1464  480 644 648 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   73.50  640 992 1032 1464  480 644 648 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   73.50  640 992 1032 1464  400 604 608 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   73.50  640 992 1032 1464  350 579 583 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   73.50  512 928 968 1464  384 596 600 837

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   73.50  400 872 912 1464  300 704 708 837 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   73.50  320 832 872 1464  240 644 648 837 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   73.50  320 832 872 1464  200 604 608 837 doublescan

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000001f

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 128 MB

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0210c00 - 0xd0210c7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0210800 - 0xd02108ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0210400 - 0xd021047f (0x80) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd02100ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfed00000 - 0xfed003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd0210100 - 0xd02101ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [22] 0   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x00008420 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00008428 - 0x00008428 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00008424 - 0x00008424 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008430 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area: 0xd45e9000 (size=0x039f7000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0x1c5e9000 (size=0x039f7000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.1.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x18000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x18000 to 0xb73ea000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x19000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.30.3

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Oct 26 2006

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.19-gentoo-r1

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x0001a000

(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 131072 kB allocated with handle 0xdeadbeef

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0x0001e000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0x1c000000 FBMappedSize: 0x005e9000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd4000000, size: 0x5e9000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd4400000, size: 0x1e9000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd4500000, size: 0xe9000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd4580000, size: 0x69000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd45c0000, size: 0x29000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd45e0000, size: 0x9000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd45e8000,0x1000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd45e0000,0x9000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd45c0000,0x29000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd4580000,0x69000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd4500000,0xe9000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd4400000,0x1e9000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd4000000,0x5e9000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1210)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,800) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 410

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 21.

(II) fglrx(0): Exposed events to the /proc interface

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "ru,us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "ru,us"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,ctrl:ctrl_aa,grp_led:scroll,caps:capslock,altwin:menu"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbOptions: "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,ctrl:ctrl_aa,grp_led:scroll,caps:capslock,altwin:menu"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete+ledscroll(group_lock)" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc+ru+us:2+altwin(menu)+group(ctrl_shift_toggle)+capslock(capslock)+ctrl(ctrl_aa)" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc104)" };

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

fglrxinfo

```

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)

```

----------

## Goshanecr

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "ru,us"

    Option "XkbOptions"   "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,ctrl:ctrl_aa,grp_led:scroll,caps:capslock,altwin:menu"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LCD Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI X1250"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    VideoRam    65536

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI X1250"

    Monitor     "LCD Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    Option "AIGLX" "false"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group 0

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "False"

EndSection

```

----------

## tcmdvm

The only way I have found to make it work is to add fglrx to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

----------

## Goshanecr

I'm add to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 this line, there is my dmesg after that... no errors, no warnings but DRI still not work  :Sad: 

dmesg

```

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 372 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.30.3 [Oct 26 2006] on minor 0

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS-fs warning (device hda1): load_system_files(): Unsupported volume flags 0x4000 encountered.

NTFS-fs error (device hda1): load_system_files(): Volume has unsupported flags set.  Mounting read-only.  Run chkdsk and mount in Windows.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

Adding 522072k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:522072k

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xd

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xd

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[fglrx] total      GART = 134217728

[fglrx] free       GART = 118226944

[fglrx] max single GART = 118226944

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 60780544

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 52588544

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 52588544

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xd

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xd

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xd

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xd

```

----------

## DtZ

Try using ati-driver-8.32.5 (You can find an ebuild on bugzilla). From what I know some versions of Xpress 200M have huge problems with getting DRI to work  :Sad:  . Until recently the only driver that was known to work was 8.24.

----------

## Goshanecr

ok, i'm try to install ati-driver 8.32.5 but, how?

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -s ati-driver gets me only 8.30.3 (i'm do emerge --sync very regular....)

I don't know how to find ebuild for 8.32.5  :Smile: 

----------

## DtZ

You can find an ebuild for ati-drivers-8.32.5 here. 

Also this HOWTO might be useful  :Smile: 

----------

